# factroy rides



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

what does it take to earn a battery,motor,tire ride?


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

you need a racing resume and some good known references... just so they know you're not giving them a line of crap. being helpful and not a total ass is helpful too


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how many wins do you need.
and how many tracks.
i don't think being the local track champ would mean much?


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

pick a low budget operation, look good in their shirts buy everything from them win nats and/or worlds alone in the interview drop their name and your in. 

honestly don't waste your time hoping and dreaming for a full ride.

internet has taken the local/mid-level sponsorships away from mid-level racers.
so thats not much of an option either.

I hope I haven't taken this to far, or brought you down. 
If I did take it as a challenge to prove me wrong.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Edward, King Dork believes in you. If you ever do go pro, I'll follow you around the country and be your pit man.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

ty mr. dork. i was just asking on how getting any kind of ride works.
i tho a person would have to have 5 to 10 A main wins or place at lest in the top 5
at 5 or more tracks to be even looked at for "any" kind of ride.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

I think more along the lines would need to race and do good at the State and Regional levels, is more important then local tracks. Also showing support in the rc community and how you help others and also promote your track or tracks in the area, showing support for them as well.

I dont think there's a set number of wins or where you place, its more about how you carry yourself on and off the track.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

snwchris said:


> I think more along the lines would need to race and do good at the State and Regional levels, is more important then local tracks. Also showing support in the rc community and how you help others and also promote your track or tracks in the area, showing support for them as well.
> 
> I dont think there's a set number of wins or where you place, its more about how you carry yourself on and off the track.


That is the total truth of how to pick up sponsorship. I have raced pan cars since 1990 and have had numerous sponsors over the years. I picked up the best deals since I started traveling to regional and national events. You have to have a positive attitude and be willing to help other racers , even if you take away time from working on your own car. There are probably only a handfull of racers that have a full 100 percent deal and they are the guys who breath rc racing and have won A mains at the Birds, oval masters or other major event. My advice is to keep at it and travel some to build a resume to present to potential sponsors. Good luck, Dale.


----------

